# Oh God!!! I want a Glock 18 now



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I want a Glock 7 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

One squib round and he's minus a hand or part of his face ,at the very least :roll: :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> One squib round and he's minus a hand or part of his face ,at the very least :roll: :roll:


+1 ... That's a hell of a chance to take... I wouldn't take it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's only a face. C'mon. Take a chance :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

He could get one of those suits like the bomb squad guys wear. :smt083

Now a full auto 10 mm G20 would really do the trick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

scooter said:


> One squib round and he's minus a hand or part of his face ,at the very least :roll: :roll:


With a face like his I don't think it would have mattered much.  :lol:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I like that animated GIF


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I tried to make it my avatar but it wouldn't let me:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

FIXED - See, I work miracles - I had to shrink it down a bit - but there ya go


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

WOW!! Thanks Ship. You didn't have to mess with it, but its appreciated:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Real Nut Case.*

It's only funny till someone gets hurt, then it's Hilarious.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi folks,i'd love a Glock 18,hell i'd love any Glock,but unfortunately this pansy arsed country only lets cops and farmers have guns.
I live in the UK unfortunately run by a liberal Nazi government.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Heh, thread necromancy much? Original vid isn't even there anymore...

While we're on it, though, you can't get the Glock 18 over here as a civilian either. Law enforcement and certain other select groups only.

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Heh, thread necromancy much? Original vid isn't even there anymore...
> 
> While we're on it, though, you can't get the Glock 18 over here as a civilian either. Law enforcement and certain other select groups only.
> 
> KG


Yeah, 3 year old thread. No video. It's done.


----------

